# WOS show



## goldenrose (Sep 19, 2011)

WOS had their annual show this weekend, didn't think I'd make it but then last minute a schedule change allowed me to go up Sat. morn. Here's some plants that caught my eye:
Masd. aureum, what a cutie!








Dend. cuthbertsonii were plentiful in all colors-







this one enticed me to buy one, an IOS club member has it bonsai style in her office, nothing special light, humidity or temps. Sits in a tray with a wick so it is evenly moist at all times.




a nice sandie







Cyc. Martha Clarke







Ascda. Taviuat x V. denisoniana




some type of Vandopsis I think.




Dollgoldii




Drac. woolwardiae. The exhibitor Walt Crawford had a vampira that had at least 6 buds on it.




and did I save the best for last?
Paph. Chia Hua Hula Dancer


----------



## Shiva (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks Rose for the photo shoot. I just love those long twisted petals sanderianum hybrids. The Cyc. ain't bad either. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 19, 2011)

Beautiful! That sandie looks well grown with so many growths... Is it Wendy's?


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 19, 2011)

That's a mighty big sandie. Must of been grown for a number of years or darn strong grower!


----------



## emydura (Sep 19, 2011)

Wonderful. Love that Chin Hua Dancer. Thanks for posting.

David


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for the look, Rose.


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 20, 2011)

Cool blooms, thanks for the tour!!!Jean


----------



## NYEric (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for the tour Rose.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 20, 2011)

nice flowers and pics! I have to brush up on my club show photo skills as our show is just a few weekends away


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 20, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> Beautiful! That sandie looks well grown with so many growths... Is it Wendy's?


might be a bit far for Wendy to come! 



SlipperKing said:


> That's a mighty big sandie. Must of been grown for a number of years or darn strong grower!


It was on Orchid Growers Guild display, I'm assuming it was Chuck's, I didn't get a chance to talk to him, I stayed too long & had to go to work.
Leo had some deals - Cym. sinense alba, Stanhopea jenischiana & Calanthe sylvatica came home with me.
From Natt's - neofinetia falcata 'yellow' & Habenaria rhodocheila in bud.
Ten Shin Gardens tempted me with a Hab. medusa in bud. 
Michel - Dend. cuthbertsonii 'Red Robin' x 'Scarlet Red'. I was tempted by a bicolor but this was a good chunk of plant for the same price. Blew the budget already & Orchidfest isn't even here!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 20, 2011)

ohhh, should have bought the medusae; dot will never forgive you! (I think she wants one..)


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 20, 2011)

:rollhappy: I did buy it, I figured if I can handle dormancy on Fredclarkeras & Cyc., I should be able to handle these!
Ten Shen (from Taiwan) are guest growers at Natt's this weekend for Orchidfest. I thought their plants were a notch above Ecuagenera.
Next year IOS is celebrating it's 60th anniversary & they expressed an interest to come in for our show, so I may do some pre-ordering!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 20, 2011)

* - oh, I thought you were tempted, but resisted! they are cool. mine didn't flower this year (bought it last year), but came up with two plants instead. more is good, too!


----------



## W. Beetus (Sep 20, 2011)

Stunning plants! I like the Cycnoches and the cuthbertsoniis!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 20, 2011)

cnycharles said:


> ohhh, should have bought the medusae; dot will never forgive you! (I think she wants one..)





goldenrose said:


> :rollhappy: I did buy it, I figured if I can handle dormancy on Fredclarkeras & Cyc., I should be able to handle these!
> ...



Good for you, Rose -- I'm glad you bought it.

Charles, I did find one last Fall -- from Thanh. It's still alive and growing, and made it through it's dormant period. :clap:


----------

